# Period due today - nothing yet! Negative HPT and NO spotting... HELP



## eveclo

I am due for my period today (cycle day 30). I have had absolutely no spotting which is normal for me (usually 5 days before i will start spotting up until my period). Last week i had a really light pink colour to my cm and i was hoping it was implantation bleeding but i thought i may just be spotting very early - but then it stopped! I don't chart my ovulation as i did for the first 4 months of TTC and i just wanted to relax a little more and stop worrying about every detail.

I craved and tested this morning and it was a BFN.

Has anyone tested negative the day of there period and been pregnant? Wishful thinking ey? heh


----------



## Wishing_well

Sounds positive to me. Maybe test in a couple of days if no period :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

I was suppose to start yesterday or today so far nothing didn't test yesterday going to test today with smu since i didn't start when I woke up I also had pink spot 4 days ago really hoping it was ib for both of us!


----------



## Lamaz1985

I'm 2 days late for AF and it's nowhere in sight. No spotting no cramps but still BFN!


----------



## eveclo

I just woke up and still nothing... Now wishing that I had used opk's this month to know if i ovulated on time or maybe I just ovulated later than I thought! But I did get the EWCM on the suspected days but I have had slippery cm up until now! 

I keep going to the loo at work to check if AF has made an appearence during the day haha! Ill buy another test and use it over the next few days if still nothing. 

Ladies I hope we work out what's going on with us all! ;)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Still no af made it through the whole day if nothing tomorrow I will test sat I did test today with smu and bfn so kinda bummed on that


----------



## Lamaz1985

Hi girls, I'm 18dpo today and AF still has not showed. Got another BFN this morning. I'm seriously considering going for a blood test today to put my mind to rest. I'm going crazy!. My CM is like ovulation time. I am so confused.


----------



## SagaciousChic

Last month my period did not come on time and I had been 28 days like clockwork... Almost down to the hour. I tested on the 2nd missed day and every day thereafter until AF came 5 days late. It absolutely drove me nuts and I was ticked off when it finally took me by surprise, because I thought surely 5 days late meant PG. 

I said that to say, try not to drive yourself crazy. You just never know what's going on down there.


----------



## Lamaz1985

I feel like I'm having major symptoms this evening. I feel like I want to be sick and I have blue veins in my bb's. I have a horrible headache too. I said I was going to wait until Monday to test again as AF will be a week late then. Hope I can hold out over the weekend!


----------



## eveclo

Ahh it's so confusing. I don't think i am pregnant because of all the negative tests but i am seriously stumped as to why my period is a no show.

It never is... ah who knows. hopefully it will pick up the act soon.

My fiancé went to the doctor today because he wanted to have his sperm checked - but was sent away due to his age (23) and the fact that we have only been trying for about 6 months. He said to wait roughly 2 years as he said most couples will conceive. At least i'm half way to the year mark ;) haha


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well af got me this morning onto next month


----------



## eveclo

woke up again this morning...nothing.

tested last night with just a normal first response dip test and it was negative. 
I will test again in a few more days if nothing still. 

never thought id say this but hurry up AF i want to move onto the next month haha!


----------



## Lamaz1985

Hi Eveclo. I'm 19dpo today and still no AF for me either! I have never had a cycle like this. It's beyond frustrating. Do you have any symptoms? I don't even feel like AF is coming...


----------



## Lamaz1985

wannanewbaby said:


> Well af got me this morning onto next month

Sorry to hear your out. Fingers crossed for June xx


----------



## eveclo

Lamaz1985 said:


> Hi Eveclo. I'm 19dpo today and still no AF for me either! I have never had a cycle like this. It's beyond frustrating. Do you have any symptoms? I don't even feel like AF is coming...

The only thing i have is that i have sore boobs - which is normal before AF. Other than that... nothing really. Just feel normal. Really tired but normal. 

Have you tested at all ?


----------



## Lamaz1985

eveclo said:


> Lamaz1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Eveclo. I'm 19dpo today and still no AF for me either! I have never had a cycle like this. It's beyond frustrating. Do you have any symptoms? I don't even feel like AF is coming...
> 
> The only thing i have is that i have sore boobs - which is normal before AF. Other than that... nothing really. Just feel normal. Really tired but normal.
> 
> Have you tested at all ?Click to expand...

 I tested this morning and got another BFN!
I can't tell you how many sticks I have peed on.

I have nausea today and my Areola's are really big, I read in another forum a girl didn't get her BFP until 32DPO!! There is hope for us xx


----------



## eveclo

Lamaz1985 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamaz1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Eveclo. I'm 19dpo today and still no AF for me either! I have never had a cycle like this. It's beyond frustrating. Do you have any symptoms? I don't even feel like AF is coming...
> 
> The only thing i have is that i have sore boobs - which is normal before AF. Other than that... nothing really. Just feel normal. Really tired but normal.
> 
> Have you tested at all ?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested this morning and got another BFN!
> I can't tell you how many sticks I have peed on.
> 
> I have nausea today and my Areola's are really big, I read in another forum a girl didn't get her BFP until 32DPO!! There is hope for us xxClick to expand...


Argh! So frustrating. Are you ever late? I have been of birth control since February 2012 and ever since getting off that my cycles have been pretty regular. From 29 days - 31 days max. Currently on CD 34 I think which is really strange for me! In a whole year it's the first time. Wish I had a better explanation for it!

I hope for our sake we are one of those women ;)


----------



## SagaciousChic

Grrr... 12DPO, BFN this morning. I can't imagine what you ladies are feeling like being where you are in your cycle. I hate not knowing.


----------



## eveclo

Hey ladies, late reply but I thought I'd update - I got my period late which ended up being a 35 day cycle - the longest I've ever had! 

I've started taking maca powder tablets this month- but OH is away until end of July so it looks like we won't be trying for a while! Hope your all doing well x


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Best wishes! :thumbup:


----------



## AustralianPie

My period was due yesterday, normally I spot in the afternoon before hand ( so should have started spotting on the Saturday ) I did a test in the morning and it said BFN :(

On a scale of 1-10 my cramps have been probably a 4 out of 10.

My breast tenderness is probably a 2.5-3 out of 10.

I had strange dry retching feeling 4 days ago, but that lasted a few hours. Nothing more. And haven't had it again.

If it's testing a BFN on a HPT. 

What do you think the chances are of testing for a BFP on a blood test?


----------



## AustralianPie

cancel me out. AF has just started ( spotting bright red )


----------



## eveclo

AustralianPie said:


> cancel me out. AF has just started ( spotting bright red )

Ahh sorry to hear! Onto the next month for us Aussie chicks hey? :flower:


----------

